# [Kernel/Hardware] Redémarrage lors de l'extinction (Résolu)

## Mika15

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vers vous car j'ai un problème qui me dérange et je n'arrive pas à trouver de solutions.

Mon portable Dell Inspiron 7537 acheté en Décembre 2013 est neuf et tout marche plus ou moins bien, j'ai seulement un problème avec ma gentoo, lorsque je l'éteint, le PC redémarre.

Après avoir cherché et passé pas mal de temps là-dessus, j'ai réussi a trouver que si le module Event Debug (evbug) est chargé, le PC s'éteint normalement.

Si je décharge le module, le PC redémarre lorsque je l'éteint...

Ce ne serais pas vraiment un problème si le module evbug ne me remplissait pas mon /var/log/message de ligne dont je n'ai aucune utilité! Mais pour le coup mes logs sont illisibles (trop d'infos) et j'aimerais trouver une solution.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée lumineuse ou une piste pour pouvoir régler ce problème ?

En vous remerciant d'avance.

Cordialement.Last edited by Mika15 on Sat Oct 11, 2014 9:36 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

taper un "poweroff" dans un terminal a le même effet qu'une extinction via une GUI desktop?

----------

## Mika15

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> taper un "poweroff" dans un terminal a le même effet qu'une extinction via une GUI desktop?

 

Oui, que ce soit depuis kde, kdm, ou les tty (virtuels ou non) si le module evbug n'est pas chargé, le PC redémarre   :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Mika15 wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   taper un "poweroff" dans un terminal a le même effet qu'une extinction via une GUI desktop? 
> 
> Oui, que ce soit depuis kde, kdm, ou les tty (virtuels ou non) si le module evbug n'est pas chargé, le PC redémarre  

 

Il n'y a rien dans "dmesg" qui indiquerait un bug BIOS détecté ou une blague du genre? Un petit voyage dans la BIOS pour vérifier qu'il n'y a pas une option en rapport avec ce soucis (je pense à quelque chose du genre: comportement de la machine sur une perte d'alimentation: off/on/previous state). 

Et bien sûr, est-ce que tu as pu faire un test rapide avec un liveCD récent de ton choix pour voir si c'est lié à ton install/config gentoo (ou pas)  :Wink: 

----------

## sebB

Salut,

Ton probleme me fais penser à un soucis d'hibernation cassé que j'avais eu au passage du 3.6 au 3.7

Pour que ca fonctionne sur le 3.7, fallais que j'active "SLUB debugging on by default" sans aucune autre option dans "kernel hacking"

D'autres combinaisons fonctionnait aussi.

Brefs des trucs qui n'ont a priori rien à voir.

J'ai donc ouvert un bug pour résoudre le problème.

Faudrait que tu essaye les kernels antérieurs et postérieurs au tiens, si tu ne l'a pas déjà fait, pour voir si le probleme est toujours présent

----------

## Mika15

Bonjour

J'ai joué pas mal avec les modules et différentes versions, mais je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant.

Là par contre, je viens de m'apercevoir d'un truc assez important! Si j'éteins Windows 8 complètement et pas un redémarrage (je redémarre car je ne voulais pas désactiver le Fast Boot) ben ma gentoo s'éteint correctement.

J'ai désactivé le Fast Boot de Windows 8 (sinon la partition ne peut être montée) et ma gentoo s'allume et s'éteint correctement.

Je ne comprends pas tout, mais mon problème parait réglé.

Mika.

----------

## Mika15

Finalement mon problème n'est pas réglé.

J'éteins le PC avec Windows 8, je le rallume avec la Gentoo, et je l'éteins, aucun problème, lors d'une seconde ou 3ème extinction le PC reboote...

Je ne comprends pas, ça va faire un an que j'ai le même problème et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution, si quelqu'un a une suggestion, je suis preneur.

Merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu vérifié les attributs "boot" de tes partitions ?

----------

## Mika15

Bonjour Xavier,

Je ne comprends pas ta question!

En tous les cas, je n'ai pas de partition boot, seulement une partition root, pas de grub, je boote en UEFI avec rEFInd qui charge mon noyau.

Je ne sais pas si cela répond à ta question...

----------

## xaviermiller

Ca répond à ma question : tu démarres en EFI.

Es-tu sûr que Windows ne s'amuse pas à reconfiguer la partition EFI en vue de son redémarrage ? Est-ce bien rEFIt qui prend systématiquement la main ?

Et comment as-tu généré ton noyau ? Vérifie que tu n'as rien oublié au niveau de la gestion d'alimentation et du support de ta carte-mère.

----------

## Mika15

Bonjour Xavier,

Je ne crois pas à un problème de Windows car avec un Live-USB de Ubuntu par exemple je n'ai pas ce problème.

En plus c'est vraiment avec le module "evbug" déchargé que le portable ne s'éteint pas. Si je laisse le module, le portable s'éteint très bien. Le seul ennuie avec ça c'est que j'ai mon /var/log/messages inexploitable vu que toutes les entrées clavier/souris/tactile sont logger dedans...

C'est vraiment rEFInd qui prend le relais, j'ai configuré moi-même la ligne dans le BIOS pour qu'il aille chercher le fichier de boot de rEFInd.

Au niveau de ma compilation c'est depuis les sources, pas de gen-kernel ou autre. J'ai laissé l'ACPI activé, j'ai fais plusieurs tests en chargeant tous les modules, ça n'a rien changé, j'ai charger aussi tous les modules pour les différentes puce de contrôle d'énergie/température, rien de ce côté là.

Au niveau de la carte mère (c'est un portable), j'ai activé tous les composants pour la gestion avancé des Dell, et tous les truc de chipset Intel (USB, managament disk, etc...).

Je bloque réellement, et je ne sais pas où je pourrais avoir plus d'infos ou d'aide!

Merci.

----------

## Mika15

Bonsoir,

Je pense avoir résolu mon problème, j'ai viré "CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER" de mon kernel en plus de l'evbug, mon PC s'éteint sans aucun problème.

Si ça peut servir à d'autres...

----------

